# adolescent time?



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi, 

Sammy is crate trained and potty trained in the box. She's almost 6 months old and recently she has decided to show some bad behavior. She is barking at 6 or 7am each morning to get our attention. I don't let her out of the crate until she is quiet, but by that time we are already up and can't go back to sleep. If we pick her up and put her in bed with us or sleep on the couch with her, she will go back to bed quietly. 

She also has a second bed, which we placed under the coffee table. She loves to jump in there when we are playing and she feels really secure there. But I have found that she's been peeing on the cushion. I am really mad because I had to wash it twice today. :evil: I didn't see her do it either, so I couldn't place her on the potty pad immediately after. She knows better, but why is she doing this to me? Only on the second bed (not in her crate, or anywhere else). :? 

Any advise is welcomed.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

all three of my chi's went through their 'terrible twos"...lol...they just decide they are going to test us and see how far they can get.

As far as barking in the crate, you are doing everything right...do not give her any attention...no yelling, no nothing, until she is quiet. If you give her any sort of attention she will probably continue. Is there somewhere you can put the crate so you dont hear her so early in the morning. 

As for her second bed, I would give her a time-out from it and take it away for a while. Use some Natures Miracle on it to remove the odor. Once she is back on her normal potty schedule give it back.

It sounds mean, but like I said she is testing you. SHe is trying to see what she can get away with. It wont be long before she realizes that you wont put up with naughty behavior and she will stop. Be patient and be consistant. 

Good luck!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I wonder if she barks at that time because she needs to potty?


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I wonder if she barks at that time because she needs to potty?



Nope, I can pick her up and put her in bed with me or sleep on the couch until 10am without going to potty. But I know that's wrong because all she wants is my attention, and I shoudn't put her up in bed with me because she will not respect me in the pack order. But it is so much easier to do this to solve her barking. 

I am in a small apartment (jr one bedroom) so there are no other places to put her without shoving her into the walk in closet.  

I've been tempted to not let her sleep throughout the day so she will sleep for a long time at night :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL I tired that trick and it didnt work., plus puppies need to nap during the day. 
How old is your pup? Very young pups need to go out a lot and it could very well be that she needs a potty break, but as they get older you need to start getting them use to holding it all night unless you want to continue to wake up during the night. My girls were all very good about holding it during the night. I have had a couple trainers say that if you cut their water off a couple house before they go to bed and you let them out right before you go to bed and right when you wake up there should be no reason why they wouldnt be able to hold it all night. Also if you feed them at scheduled times every day and stick to that schedule, you will see that your pups potty schedule will be very timley...you will almost know the exact time they need to go. 
Be patient  your pup will do fine.
About the whole alpha role and your pup sleeping in bed you are right...but if your pup is very well behaved and knows that you are the alpha there is no reason why they couldnt sleep in bed with you. I let my one chi sleep in my bed, and if she starts to misbehave (bullying my other two) she gets banned for a couple days. I dont know how safe it would be to let a pup sleep in bed with you just yet....they can fall off the bed or get kicked accidently.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah loves testing us to. He's a lot better than he was a month ago, but I can still see he's trying to push the limits. :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

<<<hugging Cooper as tightly as I can>>>

Cooper's lazy and it's *me* that has to bark at *him* to get his lazy rear end out of bed in the mornings.

He never went through the terrible two's... maybe it's because he knows the cat won't put up with "bad" behavior.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg my three are so lazy in the mornings too .....

when my clock goes ...they are looking at me ,like "no mommy don't go out of bed "   i leave them in the bed when i'm making myself ready for work .
but afterwards i come get them to put them downstairs.....you can see at their faces they would rather stay in bed :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg my three are so lazy in the mornings too .....
> 
> when my clock goes ...they are looking at me ,like "no mommy don't go out of bed "   i leave them in the bed when i'm making myself ready for work .
> but afterwards i come get them to put them downstairs.....you can see at their faces they would rather stay in bed :lol:
> ...


My girl is just as lazy. She loves to sleep in. She give me this disgusting look when I get out of bed to get ready for work. She loves the weekend!

Leslie


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> when my clock goes ...they are looking at me ,like "no mommy don't go out of bed "   i leave them in the bed when i'm making myself ready for work .


lol my boy is just the same :lol: 

Sometimes ( like today ) if i have to work early (8am) I leave fizzy in bed instead of taking him to my mums house , she then comes to collect him at 9.30am and has to get him up !! lazy boy ( can't say I blame him though lol)


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > when my clock goes ...they are looking at me ,like "no mommy don't go out of bed "   i leave them in the bed when i'm making myself ready for work .
> ...



Where do you get the lazy ones? That's my kind of personality! Sammy's dog trainer thinks that I should beat her to the punch in the morning, waking up even earlier then she does before she starts barking and giving her two kongs to occupy herself. I can just see this getting up earlier and earlier, kinda like a race. Except I will be the miserable one! I have yet to try it, because I am the lazy one.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus is very lazy in the mornings and hates getting out of bed, I'm so glad since I am definitely not a morning person. We both look forward to weekends so we can sleep in.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> lol my boy is just the same :lol:
> 
> Sometimes ( like today ) if i have to work early (8am) I leave fizzy in bed instead of taking him to my mums house , she then comes to collect him at 9.30am and has to get him up !! lazy boy ( can't say I blame him though lol)


Sara, that is so cute - I can just picture grandma going to wake up her grandson! :lol: 

Jasmine used to be an early bird - until I retired. She will still sometimes try to wake me up at 6 a.m. by giving me kisses. But I've found that if I just snuggle her up close to me and give her a tummy rub, she'll go back to sleep. Monday we both slept till almost 10 a.m. I couldn't believe I did that. I haven't slept that late in years.


----------

